

Ask HN: WordPress plugins to submit new posts to HN automatically? - alpb

Hi guys I was looking for a plugin to publish my essays and blog posts directly to HN. I know that HN does not have an API, therefore I played a little bit with scraping requests etc and just got banned (emailed @pg about it).<p>Anyway, is there a proven to be working WordPress plugin to get articles posted to HN automatically? Or would someone be interested in developing one?<p>Thanks.
======
pknight
There's a reason there isn't an api or plugin for auto submission. Think about
it.

~~~
wzhack
Well abusers actually get banned very quickly. So if anyone might abuse, this
will be discouraging. However I have an ifttt recipe that does some post-
publishing hooks and makes life easier. I am not sure it is purely an evil
idea.

------
benologist
This sounds like just what HN needs. Sites shouldn't have to rely on manual
spam or the goodwill of auto-submitters like iProject and evo_9 to get their
precious content spammed on HN anymore, it's 2012!

